# Aspen Hyatt Residence Club



## dagger1 (Oct 25, 2017)

We checked in to a 3BR with our daughter, son in law, and good family friend yesterday.  We were all stunned by this resort.  Resort staff-phenomenal.  Location-amazing.  3/3 suite-fantastic.  This is a great resort staffed by wonderful people.  If you haven’t had an opportunity to stay here yet, don’t miss an opportunity.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Oct 26, 2017)

That one is on our bucket list! Thanks for sharing...enjoy


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> We checked in to a 3BR with our daughter, son in law, and good family friend yesterday.  We were all stunned by this resort.  Resort staff-phenomenal.  Location-amazing.  3/3 suite-fantastic.  This is a great resort staffed by wonderful people.  If you haven’t had an opportunity to stay here yet, don’t miss an opportunity.


Enjoy your trip with your family and friend!  The resort pictures look very nice.

Do you have snow already and when does the ski season start?


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 26, 2017)

There is snow on the mountains and on the side of the road coming over Independence Pass, but pretty much dry.  Skiing is expected to start around Thanksgiving.  It’s slow season here, some restaurants closed but most open. We are catching the tail end of fall colors, it is gorgeous right now.  In the the 60’s during the day, bright blue sky.  In the 40’s at night.  The two large hot tubs and heated pool are right off our back patio’s.  The location of the Hyatt couldn’t be better, right downtown Aspen.  The breakfast bar is light but very high quality, including a great “pancake machine”.  We are already hoping for another trip next fall.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 26, 2017)

View attachment 4998


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 26, 2017)

How difficult was this to book and how many points was it?

I assume getting this in Feb-March is impossible


----------



## Sapper (Oct 27, 2017)

We really enjoy Aspen in the fall. The colors on the trees is amazingly beautiful. It's also nice because it's a slow time for the area, so not as many people. 

Dazed, I show one studio available at the end of March right now. Not sure how much availability there may have been at the six month out point (AUG-Sept time frame), as the six month out point is usually the best time to grab units.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 27, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> How difficult was this to book and how many points was it?
> 
> I assume getting this in Feb-March is impossible


We booked back in July using some CUP points that we received with the purchase of a HWOR week.  This is slow season here at the mountain resorts.  It was 540 points for a 4 night stay (Tues-Sat) for this fantastic 3/3.  It has been a phenomenal trip.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2017)

looks beautiful!

if you have some additional photos you wouldnt mind uploading that arent already included here on the resort page that'd be great!

https://tug2.com/ResortImageAdd.aspx?Hyatt+Grand+Aspen&ID=13851


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 28, 2017)

YES,  Great place, staff and Vic,  the manager - He is he best !

I  Was there first week of Oct this year - 2017  - Was like spring - then one day snow and all gone by that afternoon.. and I stayed there for 6 weeks once in NOV - Dec many years ago.   

Wonderful resort (Should be with a maintenance fee of over $8000 per year for the 3 Bed room) as is the  Park Hyatt RC and Hyatt Mountain Lodge - Both in Beaver Creek Colorado , not to mention the Hyatt Main Street Station - Breckenridge CO -.


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 28, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 4999 View attachment 4998


Try last two weeks of SEP, OCT and NOV except for the 3 days of Thanksgiving,  and the first week of DEC..


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 28, 2017)

I tried to delete this reply .. but could find no way or option  in the new system to do so !!??


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 28, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> looks beautiful!
> 
> if you have some additional photos you wouldnt mind uploading that arent already included here on the resort page that'd be great!
> 
> https://tug2.com/ResortImageAdd.aspx?Hyatt+Grand+Aspen&ID=13851


Brian, tried to upload a couple but it said files too big...


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 28, 2017)

PerryKing said:


> YES,  Great place, staff and Vic,  the manager - He is he best !
> 
> I  Was there first week of Oct this year - 2017  - Was like spring - then one day snow and all gone by that afternoon.. and I stayed there for 6 weeks once in NOV - Dec many years ago.
> 
> Wonderful resort (Should be with a maintenance fee of over $8000 per year for the 3 Bed room) as is the  Park Hyatt RC and Hyatt Mountain Lodge - Both in Beaver Creek Colorado , not to mention the Hyatt Main Street Station - Breckenridge CO -.


We own a 3/3 at Main Street Station.  This was our first trip back to Aspen in 25 years.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Brian, tried to upload a couple but it said files too big...



hmm..how big are the files?  i think the limit is up to like 5megs now?


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Not 


TUGBrian said:


> hmm..how big are the files?  i think the limit is up to like 5megs now?


sure, just pics we took with iPhones.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2017)

try emailing me one..ill see what happens

tug@tug2.net


----------

